# Attention OBAMA lovers...Please tell me why he is the man to re-elect?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

This pretty much tells me WHY I shouldn't vote for him...but tell me why I should?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm glad to see that there are COUNTLESS replies to this question!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

JamnJim18 said:


> I'm glad to see that there are COUNTLESS replies to this question!


I'm shocked by the lack of replies.This must be one of those right-wing neo-con websites I've heard about on MSNBC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm shocked by the lack of replies.This must be one of those right-wing neo-con websites I've heard about on MSNBC.


I always knew deep down inside that there was something wrong here. It must be that "No Child Left Behind Act" that apparently hasn't worked for everyone.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If you don't vote for him you're racist.
He has done something.
You have to give him more time to get things done.
It's all Bush's fault.
He's a great speaker.
Did you hear him sing?
All our enemies love him, so they won't harm us.

Please note the heavy sarcasm in the above statements as I have no intention of voting for him under any circumstances. If you didn't see Saturday Night Live a couple of weeks ago check out the below video.

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/hows-he-doing/1386275


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------

